# Sorting plastics



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Got bored yesterday and sorted my plastics in anticipation of warm weather arriving. Not much, but will get me through the season.

JD's test baits front left, and PC's baits I won in front center. Can't wait to test them out!


----------



## redbug (Mar 8, 2008)

man you got it made!!! I am working on my tackle again today. I have already gone through 25 pegboard hooks and that just covers my finesse and bigger worms I still have my creature, senko,brushogs,and jig trailers to go.
then I get to start on my crank baits. I have a 3' long box full of them..

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> I dont even want to thin about pulling out all the soft baits, man i spent some green this winter.




Tell me about it...75 bags of beavers and otters.... #-o


----------



## slim357 (Mar 8, 2008)

right now i just keep mine in cardboard boxes, but a pegboard sounds like a good idea, i might look into that.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 8, 2008)

I probably have 100 different bags of plastics.....50 or so crankbaits/topwater. I spent too much this winter. Hopefully I will use them all this year.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

I've got a few that I haven't even used out of the small collection I have. 

All of it fits in 5 small worm binders though :wink: . I get the $5 +change Quantum branded ones at WalMart. Durable zippers to keep 'em closed. Do Not  get the the ones that Walmart has that have the Storm brand on them. The binder itself isn't too bad, but the plastic sleeves they use inside the binder have the zip-lock slider closure, and it's made cheaply and breaks easily.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ive gone thru a few worm wallets, and need a to pick up a new one(mostly cuz I cant find the one i was using last year, and I gave two away to my buddies) The last one i had was a shamano, i think im gonna look for another one like it.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's an older pic of the Quantum branded ones I pickup at Walmart: I'm gonna pickup a couple more next time I'm in there.





Here's a pic of the Storm branded ones, from Walmart also:





Storm one open. Plenty of room, but the sleeves & closure aren't made well:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow we really got to work on our packageing, Our baits look so crappy stuck inside ziplock or blank non descript worm bags..........................


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Wow we really got to work on our packageing, Our baits look so crappy stuck inside ziplock or blank non descript worm bags..........................



Well....Are you selling the packaging or the baits?.......Keep it simple is better IMO. Just get some labels like PCbaits or Joes. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Wow we really got to work on our packageing, Our baits look so crappy stuck inside ziplock or blank non descript worm bags..........................
> ...



You must have been reading my mind, Jim. I was gonna say the same thing. I'm sure dp will tell you where he gets his packaging. Looks to be the same type that Joe uses.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



I think they are just labels that you can use with any inkjet printer...possibly made by Avery.


----------



## redbug (Mar 8, 2008)

The main things you need on a lable are the color, size and bait name
and of course your name and contact info.. keep it simple with that info you can move your product 
you can use mailing lables and run them off on your computer.

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 8, 2008)

Yup red thats the plan, we have been so consumed with ordering molds, colors, more glitters, liquid plastic, or pouring supplies we have let the little things like lables and what not fall through the cracks.


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 8, 2008)

I been wanting to sort all my tackle this winter. Just waiting for a snow day where I'm trapped inside, and unable to go anywhere. But, that has yet to happen so my tackle goes unorganized once again for another year. Maybe one day.


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

If you print labels use a laser printer or inkjet with water proof ink.

Since these products are near water you want people to remember who's bait they just caught fish with.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally, I'd rather use the money I spend on baits for the baits themselves, not packaging. If someone's looking at your baits to buy them, the fact that they don't come in a fancy package probably won't turn them away, at least it wouldn't to me.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> I been wanting to sort all my tackle this winter. Just waiting for a snow day where I'm trapped inside, and unable to go anywhere. But, that has yet to happen so my tackle goes unorganized once again for another year. Maybe one day.



:LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2008)

Well my plastics are done... i cover the back wall of my 2 car garage with 4'high pegboard 
Now I need another 2 walls for the rest of my tackle I have around 400 crank baits, spinner baits, and buzz baits to hang but no room.. What to do?
I could round house kick the wall down and expand !!

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice Redbug - I was thinking of doing the pegboard thing myself, I have at least that many baits, most of mine are Saltwater stuff. However, then the wife could see all the baits at once - and that would certainly end up in some sort of moratorium on me"needing" more baits. 

Maybe Chuck could roundhouse kick me a "secret" bait room?


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 9, 2008)

i dont keep any bags, so i have them in plano/tackle boxes, sorted by type (finesse, senko, creature, ika, frog, swimbait, etc) and color (pumpkins, watermelons, blacks, greys, whites, others).

then i have travel boxes i stock with what i will need for that particular trip.

as for hardbaits, i have them sorted into boxes by type (shallow cranks, medium cranks, deep cranks, minnow/stickbaits, toipwaters, swimbaits, traps.)

i also have travel boxes for those too that i pick and choose for a particular location. 

soon, ill have dedicated boxes for each body of water. i fish, plus stock boxes. 

same thing goes with spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, and jigs.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

Derek,

Sounds like a good system you have going there. A friend of mine keeps all of his plastics in 370 boxes.


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> i dont keep any bags, so i have them in plano/tackle boxes, sorted by type (finesse, senko, creature, ika, frog, swimbait, etc) and color (pumpkins, watermelons, blacks, greys, whites, others).


They don't make enough plano boxes for that. 
After working all weekend on this I have only my jigs left to sort 
all my other stuff is on the wall I have a 40 quart storage bin full of plastics I will be parting with I think it will be at the yard sale this spring

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, picked up another Quantum worm binder at Walmart last night. $5.74 +tax I recall. Can't beat the price. I like 'em because they stow real well in the 60" storage box on the port side of the boat, which leaves the deck uncluttered. I hate tripping over stuff.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 10, 2008)

As most of you know I fish more for salmon than bass so I have trolling spoons to sort, sharpen hooks and get ready. I have 3 Plano 3700's full of spoons and 1 3700 with trolling flies. Need to get 3 more 3700's, 2 for the spoons I picked up this winter and on sale and 1 for the spoons I still want to buy. I have a 3700 filled with crappie fishing jigs and since I also won some bass baits from here I guess I should get another one for that stuff. Ice fishing tomorrow morning so maybe afternoon I'll start on the sorting and sharpening. Military discount at BPS starts on the 15th so I'll head there for the new storage boxes then.


----------

